
All I Want for Christmas Is a Revolutionary Apple TV - tolmasky
http://tolmasky.com/2017/12/29/apple-tv
======
iwaffles
One of the things I like the least about all of these boxes (Apple TV, Xbox,
Roku) is the need to type in a password in front of everyone in the room using
a joystick or the arrows. The whole concept of a keyboard on a screen that's
used by only 4 buttons reminds me of the parody onion article when they
discussed removing the keyboard on the MacBook in favor of a click wheel. It
doesn't make sense.

~~~
unwiredben
The Roku devices support a mobile app that allows for keyboard input on your
phone in most situations.

